# Baling twine...what do you use it for?



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Aside from attempting to make it into the Guinness Book of World Records for largest bale of twine ever, that is...


http://www.essortment.com/hobbies/diyhowtomake_sfye.htm

http://www.essortment.com/hobbies/diyhowtomake_sfye.htm

http://www.equisearch.com/horses_care/farm_ranch/management/balingtwine030703/

http://horses.about.com/od/productandbookreviews/tp/balertwine.htm


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I tye this up, that up, tie the gate closed, use it as an instant leash for the dog, use it as a door pull on the well house, consider it as an activity when a chicken or other fowl gets it wrapped around a foot ..... I've even thought of making a braided rug out of it!

My hay bales are all wire tied now, and have been for years, but every once in a while I find a strand of orange baling twine around. I think it breeds, like wire coat hangers!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Kesoaps, I have baling twine on my knitting needles!

I'm making a boot mat. 

Just cast on however many stitches on big ol' needles, do garter stitch until it's big enough, and voila - boot mat!

Of course I got distracted with something else so it's only partway done but it is working out really well! I also knit up a small curry brush for a friend with horses who'd seen one online ... it's amazing stuff.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I was going to braid it into a rug, frazzle


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I haven't figured out rug braiding yet, but I'm a master of garter stitch, so I stuck with the skill I have!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Here's a safety tip, binder twine (thin baler twine often used on round bales) is what I use as a control rope to activate the twine tying mechanism or a gear box reverser on PTO powered machinery so if it gets caught up in the spinning shaft it'll snap without removing my arm or hand. We use it for tying up almost everything, gets, and pens etc., to lay our garden rows, to line up a fence, to hang stuff up for spray painting, tied to a hitch pin so I can pull it out of the drawbar without getting out of the seat, to lash needed tagging or docking tools to my belt..... and even as a belt.


----------



## Dadgad (Feb 8, 2009)

Best move I ever made with bale string was to use sisal twine in the baler. Now the string is a resource, good for lighting the woodstove. Plus if it ever ends up on the fields it will rot away.
Cattle can be allowed to self remove it when bale feeding.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Dadgad said:


> Best move I ever made with bale string was to use sisal twine in the baler. Now the string is a resource, good for lighting the woodstove. Plus if it ever ends up on the fields it will rot away.
> Cattle can be allowed to self remove it when bale feeding.


I _hate_ nylon twine - it lasts for years and does not rot, does not break easily. The last owner never took the twine off of his round bales for his cattle so we're goiing to spend the rest of our lives pulling it out of the ground. :grump: 

Sisal twine is worth its weight in gold: tie up buckets, tie up fence (temporarily), tie up the goat's back leg when she wants to wash her feet in the milk . . . braid disposable collars for "whatever". When I was a kid, I used to make pony bridles out of it.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Here are some of the things I do with it:
Rugs and mats









small ropes









Plant hangers


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I almost forgot these too
Curry combs








I have a video on my blog on how well they work. 


Mixed with soft yarns because some of them are itchy..lol..
Belts and anklets


















I also made a few to go around cowboy hats but I can't seem to find pictures of them right now.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------

